# I got stuck last night !!!! :)



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

HA HA HA HA HA HA !!!!   

I got stuck again !! Big time!!

This time the guy never marked his drive out and I was cleaning the apron. There was a 3' (foot) drainage ditch right at the end. 

Wheels drop down, the whole jeep tilts at a 45* angle and I go, "Shoot" or something like that. The blade slices through the frozen snow and stics itself in. I can only move a couple of inches in either direction. Shoot Shoot shoot shoot shoot!!. I'vee should of taken a picture. 

Well I can't raise the plow high enough out od the snow and the front tire just spins on the edge when it makes contact with the drive. More about this later. 

Well after a few minuets trying to muscle my way out I dropped the plow again and angled it against the snow. Doing this and driving in revese pushed the jeep up back onto the apron. It's something that you'll never find in an offroad hand book. 

It took me 90 min to clear his drive of snow and ice. He had a section of drive that rose 20' in about 30' not to mention all the 4x4 trucks stuck in the driveway. I had to clear a path to each truck to get them out. This is one of those uys that wait untill his drive is impassable until he calls for a plow. Found out later a couple of other guys in trucks turned him down. I should of also. I did double his price though.

Only problem is my jeep started do have some severe wheel hop on both axles. It was so bad that I was creating mogouls down the drive. Now this was frozen snow not fresh powder. But I don't know why this started to hop all of the sudden. any ideas??


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

[QUOTE='76cj5;372262]HA HA HA HA HA HA !!!!  

Only problem is my jeep started do have some severe wheel hop on both axles. It was so bad that I was creating mogouls down the drive. Now this was frozen snow not fresh powder. But I don't know why this started to hop all of the sudden. any ideas??[/QUOTE]

You may have packed snow on the inner or outer part of the rim, which caused an imbalance. Did it go away after you drove with it a while (to clear out the snow)?

Fran


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

Good point! I have 10" wide rims and they were packed solid with snow but going down the road there was no problem. It seemed the smallest little bump would start the occilation. Kinda like a positive feedback amp. 

Maybe it was a combination of tire pressure, bad shocks, stiff springs. I'll have to go out and check the pressure. I've been plowing with this setup for about 5 years and never had this problem. 

I was plowing an asphalt lot the other day also and no problem. Only seems to be aggrivated by gravel drives or lots..


----------



## nitehawk64 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Invention*

I only have a couple places that I plow now. And if I haven't seen it in the summer, I won't plow it in the winter. But it wouldn't matter if I had twenty, I have one requirement. I tell them to purchase these Orange with reflector tape at the top fiberglass shafts. They are about 5/16" to 3/8" round. And about 5 foot long, not real expensive, and tell them to put them in front of anything that they do not want my plow to touch, before the ground freezes I did the same thing a couple of years ago. My neighbor talked me into doing a friend of his. Wound up in the ditch straddling a telephone pole he had along his driveway. Luckily I got out and did no damage. That's why if I were going to do more plowing. I would line it up thru the summer. But I'm glad you didn't tear anything up.

John


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I was reading your post and thinking about the angling trick when I got to the part where you said you did it. Good for you, that's a great trick, I used to use it a lot. Last week I dipped my right front wheel into a culvert ditch dropoff beside a driveway, so I know what you mean when you said "shoot" or something like that. Luckily I was able to back right out, but it could have been bad. Times like that the long wheel base and locking rear axle work in my favor. Of course, at the other end of that same driveway I would have given anything for a CJ, takes me ten tries to get turned to do all the parking area. I could almost get out and shovel it faster. Almost.
As for the gravel, I've noticed having to work the truck a lot harder than I wanted to this year when on gravel, at least last storm when I didn't have nearly as much weigh in back as I normally would. New shocks and more ballast should help you with that, unless your springs are wasted.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Check your front drive shaft I have bent my'n.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

When there is a significant crust on the bottom or even on the top of snow it can cause your plow to bite and release, bite and release, maybe even partially tripping. I bet that is what you experienced. Hardpack and driven on snow or crusty layers, piles of snow where they cleaned off there cars, all can do that. If it functioned fine later on asphalt and you had no problems going down the road it was likely the condition of the snow on the drive.


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah it was doing all of that. If I was all the way dow, It would just trip the plow and snap up and trip again. So I raised the plow to take off a little at a time and although it wouldn't trip it would "occillate" . Once I got it down to were I could lower the blade all the way it would take it off just nice. 

So it probably since it was hanging on the chain and suspension going through various layers of consitency was causing a problem.


----------

